# Tanning squirrel & rabbit hides; anyone do it?



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22

Well, i am wondering if yall know how to tan a hide. I dont won't to make anything (mabye some rabbit gloves); i just won't some hides to show to my friends. Also, could you show me the best place to cut for tanning? Thank you for any help.


----------



## PipSqueak

hey there! There are many, many, many, many, many differt ways to tan a squirrl or a rabbit or anything else for that matter. the tan that I find the simplist is a tan with alum. take equal parts of alum, salt and water and make enough paste to cove the skin a 1/2 inch deep.apply tan and put it into a plastic bag of some sort and tie the bag shut (it's gotta be airtight so u wont lose any moisture). then for a least a week (u can let it sit for longer if u like), let the thing sit; knead the hide for 15 minutes (or more if u wish) each day. then take the hide out of the bag and scrape off the paste so u can use it next time.let it half dry, then apply tanning oil to it till it wont take any more, let it half dry again and repeat. then u sould have yerself a nicely tanned hide.
The way to cut the skin is called a rug cut. cut 'em from his anus to hi breastbone work your fingers in between the skin and the meat and work them around his back and down his legs. cut from your initial cut down to his feet on all legs cut off his feet and tail(leaving it attached to the hide peel skin off up to his neck and cut his head off. then you need to get the meat and bits of fat of of the skin carefully with a knife. then tan . hope this helps. go to taxidermy.net and search your question there. they got a ton of more info on this than i ever will. good luck and i hope this makes sense. Have fun!


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22

thanks, i thought no one was going to reply. ill try that. just where do u get alum?


----------



## Cleankill47

Pipsqueak, is the alum you use the same type as you find in the 1/4 oz shaker jars in the grocery store, or is it a different type? And if it is the same as the store, where should I look to find a big bag of it?


----------



## dukethepuke

Cleankill47 said:


> Pipsqueak, is the alum you use the same type as you find in the 1/4 oz shaker jars in the grocery store, or is it a different type? And if it is the same as the store, where should I look to find a big bag of it?


what is alum? i keep thinking aluminum and i know that isnt right.


----------



## chabla

this is an easy way to tan a hide. i have only done it to 3 but the turned out nice. also all you really need to buy is an egg.

This is my basic process:

1)Flesh and dry or wet scape hide

2)Prepare sloution of egg yolks ( i have used the whole egg as well and didn't really notice a difference, if you try both and find one way works better than the other I'd love to hear about it) mixed with a small amount of warm water. - for the squirrel I only used one egg and maby a 1/4 cup of water. for the fox and ground hog I used 6 eggs and about 1 1/2 cups of water

3) rub solution with hand into side of hide with out fur for several minutes.

4) wrap hide in slightly moist towel with another egg worked into towel and sit over night

5) lightly scrape off egg residue and sew any wholes

6) work between your hand or over rope untill dry and soft.

7) smoke hide

after you smoke the hide leave it outside where animals cant get it to get ride of the smoke smell. If you have any questions fell free to ask.


----------



## spank

well this is a easy way

get you squrill hide and soak it in water for 20 minutes then take it out hang it up in the sun where animals cant get two it and wait on it a few days and you have your self a tanned hide


----------



## Estaban

HERSHEY_VOLS_22,

I think that it is really awesome how you are trying to utilize the animal entirely. We as human being tend to be very wasteful with many things. What do you plan on using the squirrel hides for? I have made several fishing lures out of the tails of red and grays.

8)


----------



## PipSqueak

Cleankill47 said:


> Pipsqueak, is the alum you use the same type as you find in the 1/4 oz shaker jars in the grocery store, or is it a different type? And if it is the same as the store, where should I look to find a big bag of it?


Yeah, that's exactly what I'm talking about. Where to get a big bag of it? Not in any store, that's for sure. I've looked in every store imaginable and haven't found a big bag of the stuff yet. You can order it from a taxidermy supplier like Van ****'s, that's where I get mine.

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/product/01346495/

You can get up yo 45 pounds of the stuff.  
Or you can buy the tanning kit.

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/product/01347312/


----------



## Cataia

braintan.com is a great place to start. Lots of useful information about tanning as well


----------



## laptop100

thanks for the website.


----------



## squirrelshooter1

chabla said:


> this is an easy way to tan a hide. i have only done it to 3 but the turned out nice. also all you really need to buy is an egg.
> 
> This is my basic process:
> 
> 1)Flesh and dry or wet scape hide
> 
> 2)Prepare sloution of egg yolks ( i have used the whole egg as well and didn't really notice a difference, if you try both and find one way works better than the other I'd love to hear about it) mixed with a small amount of warm water. - for the squirrel I only used one egg and maby a 1/4 cup of water. for the fox and ground hog I used 6 eggs and about 1 1/2 cups of water
> 
> 3) rub solution with hand into side of hide with out fur for several minutes.
> 
> 4) wrap hide in slightly moist towel with another egg worked into towel and sit over night
> 
> 5) lightly scrape off egg residue and sew any wholes
> 
> 6) work between your hand or over rope untill dry and soft.
> 
> 7) smoke hide
> 
> after you smoke the hide leave it outside where animals cant get it to get ride of the smoke smell. If you have any questions fell free to ask.


 :Witch one do i use for the squirrel, does it matter what kind of squirrel or just any kind?


----------



## Hunterdude

just google brain tanning, an animal has a complete tanning kit i tanned a rabbit


----------



## Alaska Sportsman

I recently joined another forum on taxidermy.net. They have a beginner section that gives good clear basic information from experts. Check them out!


----------



## FINALK

Tanning small game is not easy.. I got a squirrel last month and I just put salt on the hide for a week and it was dryed out but it gets hard.. the Tail I just stuck a funnel in it and pushed salt to the end of the tail.

FINAL


----------

